# Spey Valley Golf Trip/Overnighter???



## thecraw (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm now hooked on the forum outings having finally managed along to one!

I was wondering; given the positive exposure and reviews on Spey Valley if anyone would be interested in an end of season golf trip to Spey Valley. I spoke to Steve and Andy who were both interested in playing Spey Valley. I have been lucky enough to play it and would recommend it to anyone.

I was thinking/proposing sometime in September so it gives people a bit of notice and a chance to earn enough brownie points with their partners and children(if applicable!). If anyone has any specific dates in September that they fancy feel free to post them and we can see what suits, both midweek and weekends.

They are doing a fourball for Â£200 or if we can accumulate a grand total of 12 bodies they are doing a great deal of Â£59 per person which includes tea/coffee and bacon rolls on arrival and a 2 course meal afterwards. And a free "goodie bag" whatever that entails!!!!!!

I would probably be interested in an overnight trip and another game the following day at either Boat, Kingussie, Granton or Newtonmore to blow away the cobwebs. Aviemore and the surrounding area has no shortage of accomodation to suit all budgets so depending on what you drink it shouldnt be that expensive a trip!!!!

Thoughts?


http://www.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/aviemore/golf/


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2009)

If its a weekender than it would suit me probally cant make midweek that time of year unless it during school holidays. Will know once a date is finalised.

Any photos of the course. Cant get any from the website


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry i think the 7+ hours coach drive is just too much. would much prefer a more central course, as surely everyone wont make their own way to Spey Valley, will they? If that were the case I think loads of people would be put off by that. 
I propose that, from where everyone would meet for the coach, we find a course near there a play there.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry i think the 7+ hours coach drive is just too much. would much prefer a more central course, as surely everyone wont make their own way to Spey Valley, will they? If that were the case I think loads of people would be put off by that. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Its not meant for everyone on the forum to go. Only folk that are interested in playing that particular course.

Feel free to orgainse a game on your own door step Pete.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 16, 2009)

How about Saturday 12th September or Saturday 19th September ,anyone any other ideas to get the ball rolling.Think it will be just us guys from north of the border who will play in it.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2009)

How about Saturday 12th September or Saturday 19th September ,.
		
Click to expand...

12th gets my vote. Have a placement starting 21st Sept so 19th dont really suit me. Again whatever suits others.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 17, 2009)

12th is good for me.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.aviemoregolf.com/gallery/

Lots of photos on there Farneyman.


----------



## jjh1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Would be intrested just bit to far


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm Interested as i only live down the road in Inverness.

Been meaning to play here for the last couple of years but can't get anyone else to play or pay the green fee.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 19, 2009)

Well thats a four ball any way, another 8 and we can take advantage of their even better offer.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2009)

Spey Valley was on Sky sports yesterday, course looked superb!

Looking forward to play there.


----------

